# Rute in Stromleitung: Angler erleidet elektrischen Schock



## fordprefect (8. September 2022)

Ohje, da kann man gar nicht vorsichtig genug sein. So nah an Stromleitungen, dass man die schon berühren kann, wär mir viel zu gefährlich. Ich bin schon immer alarmiert, wenn ich auf dem Weg zum Wasser mit fertiger Montage unter der Straßenbahnoberleitung lang gehe. Da halt ich die immer ganz flach, wie ne Lanze auf dem Weg zum Duell mit den Fischen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. September 2022)

Auch wenn eine Freileitung nicht mit einer Angelrute berührt wird, schon eine Annäherung an eine solche Leitung kann zum Spannungsbogen führen, der tödlich enden kann!


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (9. September 2022)

Gute Besserung! Hoffentlich gibt es keine bleibenden Schäden. 

Bei uns verlaufen auch Stromleitungen über dem See. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn sich nur die Schnur in den Kabeln verfängt? Kann man in diesem Fall auch einen Schlag bekommen oder reißt die Schnur einfach nur ab und leitet den Strom nicht weiter?


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Bei uns verlaufen auch Stromleitungen über dem See. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn sich nur die Schnur in den Kabeln verfängt? Kann man in diesem Fall auch einen Schlag bekommen oder reißt die Schnur einfach nur ab und leitet den Strom nicht weiter?


Bei mir am Gewässer ebenso (Hochspannungsleitungen!) und wie soll es anders sein, habe ich da schon mal drüber geworfen.
Der Effzett flog etwa einen Meter über die Leitung und nach einem instinktiven Ruck, dann auf meiner Seite wieder herunter.
Zeit darüber nachzudenken fand ich erst danach.
Es ist nichts passiert, muss ich aber nicht unbedingt wiederholen.
Ich will auch gar nicht wissen, was passiert wäre, wenn sich der Blinker dort eingewickelt hätte, dann wäre es wohl der Drill mit dieser Leitung geworden?

Habe ich ganz vergessen, von mir auch eine gute Genesung dem Verunfallten!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich bin übrigens als Halbwaise aufgewachsen und mein Vater kam in einem Umspannwerk an einer solchen Leitung ums Leben.
Mit diesem Erbe sollte man vielleicht doch etwas vorsichtiger mit Strom umgehen?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. September 2022)

Gute Genesung dem Verunglückten! 

Redaktion, ein bisschen mehr Mühe für ein Beispielbild hättet Ihr euch aber schon geben können.


----------



## thanatos (9. September 2022)

gute Besserung dem Verunglückten , aber in dem Alter sollte man doch schon etwas umsichtiger sein .


----------



## Astacus74 (9. September 2022)

Dem Verunfallten alles gute und das schnell wieder auf die Beine kommt




Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Redaktion, ein bisschen mehr Mühe für ein Beispielbild hättet Ihr euch aber schon geben können.


 
Mir sieht das aus als wäre das ein Feld/Schotterweg mit einer Riesenpfütze aber nicht nach einem Fluß/Gewässer



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


>




Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Ein Angler geriet in Island mit der Rute in eine Stromleitung und wurde schwer verletzt.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417412
> 
> ...


Gut, das der Angler diese gefährliche Situation überlebt hat, und auch ich wünsche ihm natürlich eine gute Genesung.

Aber nun muss ich auch mal schelten: Es kann doch nicht sein, nach ca. 50 Jahren der Carbon- und (früher Boron) Nutzung für Angelruten, das man in der Nähe von Hochspannungsleitungen (oder bei Gewitter, alle Jahre wieder) mit 10m Ruten in der Nähe von Hochspannungsleitungen herumwedelt?
Die Gefahren sind lange bekannt, und auf jeder Rute in der ganzen EU ist schön fett ein Warnhinweis in verschiedenen Sprachen und Piktogrammen aufgeklebt. Wer mit ner 10m Carbon-Bolo umgehen kann, ist kein Anfänger und sollte wissen, das Stromi-Stromi Aua-Aua bedeutet.

Ich finde daher, der Angler hat fahrlässig und riskant gehandelt. Er kann von Glück sagen, das er noch lebt.
Ich finde ferner die Reaktion der Isländer, wegen diesem einen selbstverschuldeten Unfall nun ihre Leitungen für teuer Geld zu verbuddeln ebenso freundlich wie rührend-überzogen.*

Also, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hoffe, der Kollege wird wieder ganz genesen, aber das war schon eine ziemlich dumme Aktion, selbst wenn man das Angelfieber und eine mögliche.. Urlaubsstimmung mit einbezieht.

Hg
Minimax

*Die glauben ja per Staatsräson an Trolle, und diese Kreaturen stehen nach allem was man weiss Bodeneingriffen, Gräben,  Leitungen eher kritisch gegenüber. Vermutlich mussten die Isländer das Wohlwollen ihrer zwei wichtigsten mythischen Sagengestalten gegeneinander abwägen: Der glückbringenden Trolle und der geldbringenden Touristen. Beide sind nicht einfach zufriedenzustellen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. September 2022)

Ich kenne da eine relativ tief hängende Freileitung über die Regnitz, in der sich etliche Grundmontagen und Kunstköder verheddert haben (am Sonntag mache ich für euch ein Bild). 
Wenn die Schnur, egal ob nass oder trocken, Kontakt mit einer Freileitung hat, passiert erst mal gar nichts. Die Einlagen in den Ringen isolieren, zudem der oder die Korkgriffe. 

Der Knauf aus Kunststoff an der Rolle auch, ebenfalls Gummistiefel. Ich glaube auch, das Schnüre, die irgendwie mit dem Boden verbunden sind, an den Leitungen schmelzen, keine Ahnung warum. 

Habe das schon bei Drachen beobachten können, die mal in eine Landleitung abgestürzt sind...


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe das schon bei Drachen beobachten können, die mal in eine Landleitung abgestürzt sind...


Bei Dir gibt es noch Drachen?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei Dir gibt es noch Drachen?


Das war schon vor vielen Jahren, aber bloß einer! Den fand ich unter einer Freileitung, direkt am Flußufer. Habe ich damals mitgenommen und entsorgt.


----------



## fordprefect (10. September 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Gute Besserung! Hoffentlich gibt es keine bleibenden Schäden.
> 
> Bei uns verlaufen auch Stromleitungen über dem See. Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn sich nur die Schnur in den Kabeln verfängt? Kann man in diesem Fall auch einen Schlag bekommen oder reißt die Schnur einfach nur ab und leitet den Strom nicht weiter?


Ja, man kann dann einen Schlag bekommen. Ein Überschlag kann über die Luft ab einem cm pro tausend Volt kommen. Das bedeutet bei einer richtigen Hochspannungsleitung ab nem Abstand von fast 4m.

Wenn aber eine Verbindung da ist, geht das über viel längere Strecken. Wenn die leine schön nass ist, sieht es ganz schwarz aus, also eigentlich besser gesagt der Angler sieht schwarz aus. Aber auch bei trockener Mono wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Die Ladung kriecht bei so Hochspannung über die Oberfläche. Das ist quch der Grund, warum so Isolatoren gerippt sind, um die Kriechstrecke zu erhöhen.

Wer sein persönliches Glück nicht herausfordern will und seinem Partner ne Witwenrente bescheren möchte, sollte einfach nicht in der Nähe von Oberleitungen Angeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei Dir gibt es noch Drachen?


Vielleicht meint er seine Frau


----------



## Niklas32 (10. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei Dir gibt es noch Drachen?





Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das war schon vor vielen Jahren, aber bloß einer! Den fand ich unter einer Freileitung, direkt am Flußufer. Habe ich damals mitgenommen und entsorgt.





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint er seine Frau


Den, die, das letzte seiner Art, so ein seltenes Geschöpf, und dann einfach entsorgt.


----------



## Mescalero (10. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke 
Das glaube ich nicht!
Wer würde schon, egal wie schwerwiegend die Meinungsverschiedenheiten auch sein mögen, seine Frau an Schnüren über eine Stromleitung hängen? Erlaubt ist das garantiert auch nicht.


----------



## silverfish (10. September 2022)

_Als der letzte Drache erlegt war, tauschte der heilige Georg das Schwert gegen die Angelrute ._


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das war schon vor vielen Jahren, aber bloß einer! Den fand ich unter einer Freileitung, direkt am Flußufer. Habe ich damals mitgenommen und entsorgt.


In meiner Jugend hat sich jemand meines Alters (12-13) in der Nachbarschaft einen Drachenunfall eingefangen.(Oberschüler)
Dabei sind ihm ziemlich alle Organe auf einer Seite angeschmort, Arm und Hand waren auch betroffen, er war dann fast ein Jahr im Krankenhaus, danach gings aufs Internat.
Es war natürlich der Bussard/Adler in Plastikfolie Drachen, den damals jeder Bengel hatte.
Uns ist das *nicht Drachen an Hochspannungsleitungen Gesetz* übrigens damals schon in der Grundschule eingebläut worden, das Dorf ist von Leitungen quasi umzingelt (Kohle Kraftwerke, drei Stück am Horizont)

Jürgen


----------



## Niklas32 (10. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vincent_der_Falke
> Das glaube ich nicht!
> Wer würde schon, egal wie schwerwiegend die Meinungsverschiedenheiten auch sein mögen, seine Frau an Schnüren über eine Stromleitung hängen? Erlaubt ist das garantiert auch nicht.


Naja, wenn die Gute sich vor Ärger so aufbläst, dass sie zu fliegen anfängt... Er wollte sie ja mit den Rettungsseilen noch Bremsen, aber leider kam die Stromleitung...


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> .
> Uns ist das *nicht Drachen an Hochspannungsleitungen Gesetz* übrigens damals schon in der Grundschule eingebläut worden, das Dorf ist von Leitungen quasi umzingelt (Kohle Kraftwerke, drei Stück am Horizont)
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

ja stimmt. Wir ließen auch gern Drachen steigen, selbstgebaute natürlich (durch Unterstützung eines Onkels, welcher geradezu ein Drachenbauspezialist war) und wussten mit so 8-10 Jahren schon, dass man sich da von Stromleitungen fernhalten muss.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> und wussten mit so 8-10 Jahren schon, dass man sich da von Stromleitungen fernhalten muss.



Aber hallo. Wir hatten Selbstbauten und auch diese "Flying Eagles" - ich glaube, die waren von Günther Flugspiele (die Firma gibt es bis heute).

Da war ganz klar: Darwin Award is nich - wir wussten genau, was da gefährlich werden kann und was nicht.

Wir hatten auch Katapultflugzeuge, die je nach Schleuder-Pull verschiedene Loopings etc. gedreht hatten.

Auch da war allen bewusst, dass man weder mit dem Flieger noch mit der Schleuder auf Menschen oder Tiere zielt. Und dass z. B. ausreichend Abstand zu dem gehalten wird, der das Ding gerade durchzieht (bzw. dass man grundsätzlich hinter ihm und nicht vor ihm steht).

Ein Taschenmesser hatten wir auch alle dabei. Mit richtig scharfer Klinge - denn die ist ungefährlicher als eine halbstumpfe, die dann leicht vom Schnitzholz abrutscht usw.

Mit Pfeil und Bogen (natürlich mit scharfen Spitzen) wurde auch geschossen (auf Scheiben und Heuballen). Mit demselben Sicherheitsbewusstsein.

Bei dem ganzen Umgang mit "gefährlichen" Sachen ist nie etwas passiert, weil alle sehr darauf achteten, was sie taten.

Wohlgemerkt: Da waren nie Erwachsene dabei, darauf hatten wir keinen Bock.

Die Erwachsenen (Eltern, Onkel etc. - auch von Kumpels) hatten uns da aber entsprechend rangeführt - war bei uns auf dem Land damals ganz normal. Wenn man es dann "gefressen" hatte, konnte man das relaxt allein machen.

Es hätte dann auch zu Hause kräftig gescheppert, falls da jemand Mist gebaut hätte. Darauf hatte auch keiner Bock - ebenso nicht auf böse Verletzungsverursachung an einem selbst oder anderen.

Insofern war das dann auch kein Problem, als zwischendurch auch mal ein Luftgewehr zum Ballern auf olle Verkehrsschilder genutzt wurde usw.

Ebenso Lagerfeuer machen usw. - z. B. niemals direkt im Wald, schon gar nicht bei Trockenheit und immer mit sicherer Anzündetechnik (es wäre keiner auf die Idee gekommen, Spiritus in ne Flamme reinzuleeren usw.).

Messer, Beile usw. waren einfach Werkzeuge, mit denen man halt vernünftig umgehen musste. Mehr mehr nicht. Wer genug Kraft hatte, eine Axt zu benutzen, hat das auch getan - ohne sich selbst oder andere umzubringen.

War alles nicht schwierig - jeweils einfach ein paar (lebens-)wichtige Grundregeln beachten und auf kompetenten Umgang mit den verwendeten Dingen schauen.

Dazu gehörte z. B. auch, den Baum für ein Baumhaus mit Hirn auszuwählen und nicht an einem dürren Morschstamm rumzubasteln usw.

Insgesamt wurde es uns so ganz ohne Internet und Elektronik überhaupt nicht langweilig. Nebenbei hat man da viele praktische Dinge gelernt.

Natürlich hat man sich auch mal derber die Fresse angehauen, das blieb nicht aus (z. B. mit vollem Tempo per Schlitten auf nen Streuobstbaum draufgerockt, mit dem Fahrrad auf Rollsplit gelegt, fette Halbkörper-Verbrennnesselung beim Lagerbauen usw.).

Aber das gehört halt einfach mit dazu, mal ein blaues Auge, eine Verstauchung, einen Cut oder ein fett aufgeschrapptes Knie zu haben. Daran stirbt man nicht - Pflaster druff und weiter ging's.

Nix mit Sofort-Notaufnahmengeheul, das wäre bei nicht-ernsthaften Verletzungen höchst peinlich gewesen.

Wobei wir auch immer zwischen Kinkerlitz und Ernsthaftem (Brüchen etc.) unterscheiden konnten - da war dann schon auch klar, wann dann das Initiieren medizinischer Hilfe wirklich angebracht war. Aber definitiv nicht wg. etwas Nasenbluten nach derberem Baumkontakt etc.

Wirklich üble Sachen wie Fuchsbandwurm, Tollwut und Hirnhautentzündung durch Zecken waren uns auch bekannt - dank Förster-Besuchen in Kindergarten und Grundschule.

Es hätte auch keiner von uns einen irgendwo rumliegenden Tierkadaver angefasst. Unreflektierte Spontanstreichelversuche irgendwelcher Tiere gab es auch nicht - da war klar, dass das potenziell ins Auge gehen kann. Also erst mal gucken, einschätzen und dann evtl. anfassen. Oder auch abhauen (je nach Tier).

Parallel war es auch ganz normal, dass man etwas killen muss, wenn man es essen will.

Hatte daher auch nie ein Problem mit Abschlagen, Ausnehmen und Zubereiten von selbst geangelten Fischen (habe ich mit ca. sechs Jahren erstmals alles allein unter Anleitung gemacht - Angelbeginn war ca. mit fünf Jahren bei mir).

Ebenso nicht mit dem "Einfangen" von geköpften Hühnern, die dann mitunter noch nen postmortalen Run hingelegt haben.

Wir haben auch mal vom Schulfenster aus zugesehen, wie der Förster auf der Straße mitten im Ort einen umherirrenden tollwütigen Fuchs umgelegt hat (Straße von der Dorfpolizei in entsprechender Entfernung abgesperrt).

Da hat niemand kuscheltierbemitleidend geheult, sondern war froh, dass die Gefahr so beseitigt wurde - bumm, vorbei. Fuchs fiel einfach um und wurde eingemüllsackt. Sehr schön, dann konnte man wieder in Ruhe raus danach.

Bin bis heute froh, damals so viel Zeit auf Bauernhöfen von Grundschul-Klassenkameraden verbracht zu haben. Und ansonsten sehr viel draußen gewesen zu sein in Wald und Feld bei jeder Witterung.

Bis heute habe ich nachts im Wald genau null Angst - da ist jede Großstadt-Gasse potenziell gefährlicher.

Das war höchst unterhaltsam, sehr lehrreich (auch in puncto Improvisation/Kreativität) und einfach pure Freiheit. Zudem entwickelte man ein Bewusstsein dafür, sich mitten in der Natur zu vergnügen, ohne diese übel zu schädigen

--> keiner von uns hätte Müll im Wald rumgeworfen etc. - da wurde alles wieder schön mitgenommen. Man wollte sich ja nicht seinen eigenen tollen "Riesen-Spielplatz" versauen.

Denn man fand es gleichzeitig eben auch toll, Eidechsen, Vögel usw. zu beobachten. Die hat man beobachtet, aber die Tiere ansonsten in Ruhe gelassen.

Bzw. sogar extra "Steinhäuser" für die Eidechsen gebaut, damit die sich schön ansiedeln konnten. Oder Löcher in Holzblöcke gebohrt für Insekten. Völlig unideologisch - einfach nur, weil das toll war und man die Viecher gern hatte.

Die waren überall um einen rum - die haben einen nicht gestört und andersrum auch nicht. Sozusagen ein einwandfreies Miteinander.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber hallo. Wir hatten Selbstbauten und auch diese "Flying Eagles" - ich glaube, die waren von Günther Flugspiele (die Firma gibt es bis heute).
> 
> Da war ganz klar: Darwin Award is nich - wir wussten genau, was da gefährlich werden kann und was nicht.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja so ungefähr war das. Pfeile natürlich mit richtigen Spitzen, alles andere wäre ja etwas für kleine Kinder gewesen   und selbstverständlich gehörte ein Taschenmesser zur Ausrüstung. Zum Schießen mit dem Luftgewehr kamen auch immer ein paar Kumpels mit. Ich war da, weil ich schon früh da Übung gehabt habe, immer der Beste, was in der Klasse ein enormer Prestigegewinn war.
Und selbstverständlich alles ohne Erwachsene (die hätten uns gerade noch gefehlt).

Heim von der Schule, gegessen, Hausaufgaben gemacht und dann war man meist bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit draußen mit den Kumpels. Wir hatte eine Burgruine in der Nähe, ha da gabs mannigfaltige Spielmöglichkeiten, einschließlich abseilen.
Mit den geköpften Hühnern, das mit ohne Kopf davonlaufen passierte mir bei meinem ersten selbst geköpften Huhn auch, was einen leichten Anschiss von meiner Mutter nach sich zog, beim nächsten Mal das Huhn besser festzuhalten.
Anmerkung für unkundige Hühnerköpfer: das Huhn wird mittig an den Beinen festgehalten, auf den Hackstock gedrückt, etwas nach hinten gezogen damit sich der Hals streckt und dann ein kurzer Schlag mit der Axt und der Kopf war ab dann festhalten bis das Flattern etc. nachlässt und natürlich vom Körper weg sonst ist man voller Blut.
`Wie Du schon schreibst; lehrreich, unterhaltsam und pure Freiheit. Keinen Tag meiner Kindheit möchte ich missen.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

Genau so macht man das mit den Hühnern 

Die daraus zubereiteten Brat"hähnchen" von der Oma meines Bauernhof-Kumpels waren die besten, die ich jemals gegessen habe. Kam bis heute nix ran.

Selbsterlegtes ist halt am leckersten


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zum Schießen mit dem Luftgewehr kamen auch immer ein paar Kumpels mit. Ich war da, weil ich schon früh da Übung gehabt habe, immer der Beste, was in der Klasse ein enormer Prestigegewinn war.



Na klar doch - wenn man das schon macht, will man halt schon wissen, wer der beste Sniper ist. Ob im Liegen oder im Stehen. Ohne Zieloptik. Ich war da so mittelgut - gegen den Luftgewehr-Mitbringer (dessen Vater das Ding gehörte) hatte keiner eine Chance. Der hat quasi jeden Tag geübt auf seinem Hof  

Das Geräusch von den einschlagenden Diabolos auf dem ollen Schildblech habe ich bis heute im Ohr - ptdünggg, ptdüngg  

Dafür konnte ich dann ne Runde später ziemlich gut mit selbstgebauten Wurf-Ninjasternen (der Bruder von nem anderen Kumpel war Schlosser, der hat die gebaut und geschärft) umgehen - da musste dann ein bestimmtes verwittertes Scheunentor dran glauben (nachdem es zuvor schon durch Messer- und Axtwürfe gelitten hatte)


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2022)

Die gute alte Zwille/Steinschleuder nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Die gute alte Zwille/Steinschleuder nicht zu vergessen.


Ha,ha, ab und zu bau ich mir eine.Da fühlt man sich wieder jung.  Bei uns heissen die "Gamberla".


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Ha,ha, ab und zu bau ich mir eine.Da fühlt man sich wieder jung.  Bei uns heissen die "Gamberla".


Hallo,,
jawoll, Gamberla, da kommen auch Erinnerungen auf.
Ich oute mich mal als Gamberla-Schmuggler. Letztes Jahr, bei meinem Slowenien-Urlaub sah ich doch tatsächlich in einem Touristenshop Gamberli (für NIchtfranken: das ist der Plural von Gamberla) in der Kinderausführung, gut gemacht. Ich kaufte da gleich zwei für meine Enkel.
Wenn man bei uns in einem Geschäft nach Gamberli für Kinder fragt, riskiert man wahrscheinlich eine Verhaftung oder man wird zum Psychiater geschickt.
Aber bei den Slowenen ist das noch anders, da wünschen einem Kinder im Vorbeigehen doch tatsächlich noch Petri Heil (auf slowenisch, versteht sich). Bei uns wissen das Kinder gar nicht. O tempora, o mores.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn man bei uns in einem Geschäft nach Gamberli für Kinder fragt, riskiert man wahrscheinlich eine Verhaftung oder man wird zum Psychiater geschickt.


Richtig, 90 Prozent der Eltern welche ich kenne würden dich belangen, wenn du ihren lieben Kleinen so etwas schenkst!
Das Gefährliche daran ist der Verschleiß der Gummis, die dann irgendwann zwangsläufig reißen und dann kann das ins Zielauge gehen.
Profis schießen nur mit Schutzbrille!
Aber hier gibt es anständiges Material, allerdings erst ab 18 Jahren.
(z.B. um neue Gummis zu kaufen!)








						Schleudern / Zwillen
					

Kugel, Kugeln, Rolle, Rollen, Sportmunition, Munition, Softairkugeln, Softairmunition, Softair, Edelstahlkugeln, Stahlkugeln, Chromstahlkugeln, Chromstahl, Edelstahl, Stahl, Kohlenstoffstahl, Kohlenstoffstahlkugeln, Präzisionsstahl, gehärtet, ungehärtet, Eisenkugeln, Eisen, Nirosta, Marmor...




					www.kugel-winnie.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Richtig, 90 Prozent der Eltern welche ich kenne würden dich belangen, wenn du ihren lieben Kleinen so etwas schenkst!
> Das Gefährliche daran ist der Verschleiß der Gummis, die dann irgendwann zwangsläufig reißen und dann kann das ins Zielauge gehen.
> Profis schießen nur mit Schutzbrille!
> Aber hier gibt es anständiges Material, allerdings erst ab 18 Jahren.
> ...


Hallo,

ja, aber wenn der Gummi reißt fliegt mir kein "Geschoß" ins Auge sondern es wird das Auge allenfalls durch die Zughand touchiert (meist schlägt die Zughand auf den Wangenknochen auf), da ja der Zug plötzlich wegfällt. Passiert sicher ab und zu und ist auch mir und meinen Kumpels jeweils einige Male passiert, aber zu richtigen Verletzungen ist es da nicht gekommen. Später, als man älter war hat das einen eh nicht mehr interessiert. Die Zeit der Zwillen (bleiben wir mal bei diesem Ausdruck) war mit so 12/14 Jahren vorüber.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, aber wenn der Gummi reißt fliegt mir kein "Geschoß" ins Auge sondern es wird das Auge allenfalls durch die Zughand touchiert (meist schlägt die Zughand auf den Wangenknochen auf), da ja der Zug plötzlich wegfällt. Passiert sicher ab und zu und ist auch mir und meinen Kumpels jeweils einige Male passiert, aber zu richtigen Verletzungen ist es da nicht gekommen. Später, als man älter war hat das einen eh nicht mehr interessiert. Die Zeit der Zwillen (bleiben wir mal bei diesem Ausdruck) war mit so 12/14 Jahren vorüber.
> 
> ...


Alles Quatsch, du brauchst dir das auch nicht Schön zu reden, wenn das Gummi vorne an der Zwille abreißt, dann kann dir dieses ins Auge fliegen.
Nicht nur das Geschoss, oder die eigene Hand.
Ich habe selbstverständlich selbst mit Zwillen geschossen und zwar mit denen für "'Erwachsene".

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch, du brauchst dir das auch nicht Schön zu reden, wenn das Gummi vorne an der Zwille abreißt, dann kann dir dieses ins Auge fliegen.
> Nicht nur das Geschoss, oder die eigene Hand.
> Ich habe selbstverständlich selbst mit Zwillen geschossen und zwar mit denen für "'Erwachsene".
> 
> Jürgen


Und ich hab mir die Dinger immer selbst gebaut. Passenden Weidenstock, Einmachgummis, Fahrradschlauch und ein Stückchen Leder.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Und ich hab mir die Dinger immer selbst gebaut. Passenden Weidenstock, Einmachgummis, Fahrradschlauch und ein Stückchen Leder.


In dem verlinkten online shop findest du auch alle Komponenten zum Eigenbau, selbst Astgabel Rohlinge.
Nur keine Einmachgummis?
Aber so haben wohl die Meisten als Kind damit angefangen.
Ich habe es leider erst als Erwachsener angefangen, um den Vögeln mit dem schwarzen Kittel, am Wasser, etwas aufs Gefieder zu brennen.
Es fehlte aber zumeist an Reichweite, auch das Zielen über die Distanz erwies sich als schwierig.
Ich habe heute noch ca.1000 Stahlkugeln von 9mm und 12mm in der Garage stehen, die dort vor sich hin rosten.

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2022)

Heute nutze ich nur noch Futterschleudern.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> In dem verlinkten online shop findest du auch alle Komponenten zum Eigenbau, selbst Astgabel Rohlinge.
> Nur keine Eimachsgummis?
> Aber so haben wohl die Meisten als Kind damit angefangen.
> Ich habe es leider erst als Erwachsener angefangen, um den Vögeln mit dem schwarzen Kittel am Wasser etwas aufs Gefieder zu brennen.
> ...


Hallo,

wir verwendeten da auch keine Einmachgummis. Da wurden Vierkantgummis besorgt und diese mit einem Lederstückchen verbunden.
Ja, die Zielgenauigkeit ist nicht die beste und an der Reichweite haperte es natürlich auch. Wir probierten öfters so auf ca. 15/20 Meter eine Zigarettenschachtel zu treffen, welche auf einem Holzklotz ausgestellt war. Mehr als mal der eine oder andere Zufallstreffer war da nicht drin.
Bei uns hat es tatsächlich da nie ernsthafte Verletzungen gegeben, aber es waren ja auch Konstruktionen von Kindern (unter Anleitung von Erwachsenen gefertigt, zumindest die Ersten) und die eingangs erwähnten "Zwillen", welche ich da gekauft habe, sind ja auch Kindermodelle.
Ich wollte ja da keine Diskussion über die Gefährlichkeit von professionellen Geräten lostreten, sondern nur darauf hinweisen, dass es in anderen Ländern offensichtlich keine solche Weicheierkinder (und Eltern) gibt, wie bei uns.
Mit 14 schossen wir nicht mehr mit Zwillen, da war meist schon das KK angesagt. Wenn ich daran denke, was wir da rumgeballert haben. Heute wäre beim dritten Schuss ein SEK vor der Türe  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## vonda1909 (11. September 2022)

Hat noch jemand  eine Geschichte  mit Kirschkernen und Blasrohr?
Ja so schnell  ist das Thema verfehlt.


----------



## fordprefect (11. September 2022)

Schön, dass ihr so glücklich auf eure Kindheit zurück schauen könnt, wobei manches auch sehr fraglich klingt - Jugendliche mit KK in freier Wildbahn; wirklich?
Aber das rum gehacke auf den jüngeren Generationen ist peinlich und unnötig. Richtigerweise dürfen sich da nämlich die Alten an die eigene Nase fassen und ihr Verhalten mal reflektieren. Nicht das aus ihrer Kindheit, sondern jetzt. In der Realität sieht das nämlich zur Zeit so aus, dass viele junge Eltern ihren Nachwuchs nicht mit tausend Spielsachen und Wegwerfprodukten überfluten wollen, lieber mal was Basteln oder Upcyclen auf neudeutsch. Sich bemühen, dass die Kinder Dinge wertschätzen. Der größte Endgegner dabei sind jedoch Opas und Omas, Großonkel und Tanten aus der Boomergeneration, die den mentalen Spagat beherrschen von ihrer Kindheit mit 3 Murmeln, einem Stück Draht und Taschenmesser zu schwärmen, über die heutige Kinder, die verzogen im Überfluss leben würden und nichts wertschätzen zu fluchen und gleichzeitig bei wirklich jeder Gelegenheit gegen den ausdrücklichen Wunsch der Eltern immer wieder neuen Scheiß anschleppen.

Muss nicht heißen, dass ihr das persönlich so macht, aber eure Generation im gesamten schon. Dass sich die Kinder nicht wie ihr früher Spielzeug aus Abfällen gebastelt hat und im Wald Spiele ausdenkt, ist nicht die Schuld der Kinder und zum Teil auch nicht der Eltern.


----------



## thanatos (11. September 2022)

Nein meine Jugendsünden lasse ich besser nicht raus - aber eine Erinnerung sehe ich jeden Morgen 
im Spiegel - ne schöne lange Narbe am Hals wo man mir ne Luftgewehrkugel von der Halswirbelsäule 
entfernt hat .
Aber zurück zum Thema Strom - da ist ja noch der Unterschied des Gebrauchsstroms und der
von den Kraftwerken zum Umspannwerk - ja die normale für den Hausanschluß haben 
wir öfter mal mit der Schnur erwischt ist nie was passiert - aber von den Hochspannungsleitungen 
haben wir uns immer ferngehalte nachdem wir gesehen haben wie ein Reh vom Blitz getroffen 
wurde ,


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2022)

KK hatten wir nicht zur Verfügung - hätten wir das gehabt, wäre das zu 130 % auch zum "Einsatz" gekommen 

Die ollen Schilder hätten dann halt statt Beulen richtige Löcher gehabt 

So blieb es halt bei Zwillen, Luftgewehr und Pfeil & Bogen.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> - aber von den Hochspannungsleitungen
> haben wir uns immer ferngehalte nachdem wir gesehen haben wie ein Reh vom Blitz getroffen
> wurde


Ich habe mal einen Leitungsbauer befragt, der damals mit meiner Tochter zusammen war.
Weil ich immer direkt unter diesen Hochspannungsleitungen gezeltet habe.
Etwa 15m entfernt und bei feuchter Luft konnte man sich das Gebrezzel anhören.
Dieser meinte das es sicher ist und der Blitz immer zuerst in die Masten oder Leitungen einschlägt.
Wenn dabei dann son Kabel reißen sollte, dann mit kleinen Schritten (Schrittspannung!) entfernen, ebenso den Nahbereich der Masten meiden.

Jürgen


----------



## Ladi74 (11. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einen Leitungsbauer befragt, der damals mit meiner Tochter zusammen war.
> Weil ich immer direkt unter diesen Hochspannungsleitungen gezeltet habe.
> Etwa 15m entfernt und bei feuchter Luft konnte man sich das Gebrezzel anhören.
> Dieser meinte das es sicher ist und der Blitz immer zuerst in die Masten oder Leitungen einschlägt.
> Wenn dabei dann son Kabel reißen sollte, dann mit kleinen Schritten (Schrittspannung!) entfernen, ebenso den Nahbereich der Masten meiden.


Da hatte der Leitungsbauer Recht! Das Phänomen heisst Spannungstrichter. Entweder gaaanz kleine Schritte oder Hüpfen, ohne auf die Schnauze zu fallen. Sonst knallts auch.
Muss mir jedes Jahr einen Lehrgang(EuP) antun, da wird alles sowas behandelt.

Übrigens, ne nasse Angelschnur macht überhaupt nix. Die trocknet ganz fix und wird zum Isolator. Wir angeln ja nicht mit Schnüren aus Metall.

Morgen muss ich zu nem Havariemast. Bestimmt konnte der Mast dem Bauern nicht rechtzeitig ausweichen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. September 2022)

Hier einige Beispiele von über Freileitungen geworfene Montagen und Spinnköder: Gut zu erkennen ist, daß sich durch diese 2 Leitungen bereits berühren!


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. September 2022)

Situativ angepasstes Flachwerfen scheint in der Gegend nicht so sehr in Mode zu sein


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Situativ angepasstes Flachwerfen scheint in der Gegend nicht so sehr in Mode zu sein


Hallo,,

das ist praktiziertes 3-D Werfen, drüber, drunter und daneben .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Luis2811 (11. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hier einige Beispiele von über Freileitungen geworfene Montagen und Spinnköder: Gut zu erkennen ist, daß sich durch diese 2 Leitungen bereits berühren!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei uns gibt es auch so eine Leitung die sieht änlich aus, müsste mal bei Zeiten ein Foto schießen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. September 2022)

Sehr merkwürdige Fotos, wenn sich die zwei Leitungen berühren würde es einen Kurzschluss bzw Lichtbogen schon früher geben. Ob da dann die Angelschnur noch die Leitungen zusammenziehen wird, halte ich fast für unmöglich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. September 2022)

Vielleicht ist da kein Strom drauf und man könnte sich die Kunstköder runterholen …


----------



## Taxidermist (11. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> wenn sich die zwei Leitungen berühren würde es einen Kurzschluss bzw Lichtbogen schon früher geben


Diese Leitungen werden isoliert sein, was echte Hochspannungsleitungen ja nicht sind.
Vielleicht Telefonleitungen?

Jürgen


----------



## thanatos (12. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> KK hatten wir nicht zur Verfügung - hätten wir das gehabt, wäre das zu 130 % auch zum "Einsatz" gekommen
> 
> Die ollen Schilder hätten dann halt statt Beulen richtige Löcher gehabt
> 
> So blieb es halt bei Zwillen, Luftgewehr und Pfeil & Bogen.


bei uns zu 1000 % - haben eine Karabiner gefunden mit Öl gängig gemacht dummerweise bei meinem
damaligen Kumpel in der Veranda Ahnung hatten wir mit unseren 8 Jahren ja nicht und waren ganz
erstaunt als nach einem Knall und Putzregen der Himmel durch die Decke zu sehen war . Haben es aber
gut " repariert " - ist nie rausgekommen weil er zwei Wochen danach nach dem Westen abgehauen ist .

Das Haare sehr gut Strom leiten habe ich erfahren als meine langen Loden mit ner Kraftstrom
Verteilung Bekanntschaft gemacht haben


----------



## thanatos (12. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Leitungen werden isoliert sein, was echte Hochspannungsleitungen ja nicht sind.
> Vielleicht Telefonleitungen?
> 
> Jürgen


ne das ist ne 380 V Leitung - wahrscheinlich aber nicht mehr in Betrieb


----------



## fordprefect (12. September 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Übrigens, ne nasse Angelschnur macht überhaupt nix. Die trocknet ganz fix und wird zum Isolator. Wir angeln ja nicht mit Schnüren aus Metall.


Und mit welcher Expertise kommst du zu diesem Schluss?

Ich hab schon mit Hochsprung bis so 20kV rum gebastelt. Da kriecht schon bei 2kV die Ladung außen über die Isolierung, um dann an anderer Stelle überzuschlagen.

Trocken ist auch nicht gleich trocken und die Schnur ist sowieso mit einem Film Schmodder überzogen, der garantiert auch eine gewisse Leitfähigkeit hat.

Ich würde nicht behaupten, dass man sich garantiert in jedem Fall himmelt, weil ich es einfach nicht genau weiß. Meine Erfahrung sagt mir aber, dass ich das bei diesen Spannungen für absolut möglich halte.

Ich rede hier auch nicht von nem popeligen Hausanschluss auf den letzten Metern, sondern richtigen Hochspannungsmasten.

Edit: kurze Suche brachte zB. das:








						Stromschlag beim Angeln: Angler tödlich verunglückt - BLINKER
					

Am Donaukanal in Erbach kam es am Wochenende zu einem tragischen Unfall. Ein Mann erlitt einen tödlichen Stromschlag beim Angeln.




					www.blinker.de
				



Überschlag durch die Schnur...
Vielleicht hatte der verunglückte ja auch mal gehört, was für ein toller Isolator seine Schnur ist? Man sollte sich echt überlegen, was man so in die Welt setzt und was daraus geschehen könnte.


----------



## Michael.S (12. September 2022)

Interessant wird es erst wenn mann eine Oberleitung abreisst , habe ich auf einer Baustelle erlebt , ein großer LKW hatte seine Sandladung abgekippt und war mit ausgefahrener Ladefläche losgefahren , natürlich direkt in die nächste Oberleitung , mus mann mal gesehen haben wie solche Drähte durch die Gegend springen , aber nichts passiert der LKW Fahrer saß ja im _Faradayschen Käfig_ und sonnst waren alle weit genug weg


----------



## bic zip (12. September 2022)

vor allem kommt ein Teil der Oberleitung in flüssiger Form runter und die flüssigen Kupfertropfen zerfliegen in 100000 Funken wenn sie auf dem Boden auftreffen.

Stand mal zwischen einer Lok und Güterwaggon (den ich an die Lok kuppeln wollte) als es einen Knall,Blitz und Funkemariechen gab (exakte Reihenfolge weiß ich nicht mehr, war irgendwie alles zusammen)

Stand zwischen Lok und Wagen und hab mich erstmal nicht gerührt und nichts angefasst, ist ja alles aus Metall

Lokführer hat das dann über Funk an den zuständigen Fahrdienstleiter gemeldet ( der das aber schon selber gesehen hatte, da nur einen Steinwurf weit entfernt).
Dann kam die Meldung das der Abschnitt Stromtechnisch abgeschaltet war und ich konnte mich dann raustrauen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese Leitungen werden isoliert sein, was echte Hochspannungsleitungen ja nicht sind.
> Vielleicht Telefonleitungen?
> 
> Jürgen


Ich nehme mal stark an, daß das alte Telefonleitungen sind! Es stehen ja nur 2 Masten und auf den Leitungen ist daher keine Hoch- sondern eher Niederspannung anliegend... In diesem Fall sind die Leitungen wahrscheinlich stromlos.


----------



## Ganerc (13. September 2022)

Euch ist aber schon klar, das dies nur ein _Beispielbild ist? 

Also* kein* Foto vom Unglücksort._


----------



## bic zip (13. September 2022)

Ganerc schrieb:


> Euch ist aber schon klar, das dies nur ein _Beispielbild ist?
> 
> Also* kein* Foto vom Unglücksort._


 die Rede ist vom Bild aus Beitrag #41 
Da sieht man wie sich 2 Leitungen berühren und jede Menge Köderlametta in den Leitungen.


----------



## fischmonger (13. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mit 14 schossen wir nicht mehr mit Zwillen, da war meist schon das KK angesagt. Wenn ich daran denke, was wir da rumgeballert haben. Heute wäre beim dritten Schuss ein SEK vor der Türe  .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


Geil, das waren noch Zeiten, auch wenn ich diese selbst nicht mehr erleben durfte, bei uns war das Maximum in der Kindheit das Luftgewehr mit 7,5 Joule und "Eff im Fünfeck" 
Wäre schon cool, wenn man auch heute noch wie damals das KK im Otto-Katalog bestellen könnte, finde ich zumindest. Nicht, um Dummheiten damit anzustellen, sondern um es für Sport und Freizeit zu nutzen, ohne gleich den ganzen Klimbim mit WBK etc. durchmachen zu müssen. Andere Länder wie die Schweiz sind da beispielsweise viel weiter.
Im vorliegenden Fall, in dem der Angler getötet wurde würde ich nie sagen "wie blöd kann man sein, sowas würde mir nie passieren" - jeder macht mal was Dummes/Unüberlegtes, selbst hoch intelligente Menschen. Manchmal braucht man dann einfach auch mal Glück, und das hat der Angler in diesem Fall leider nicht gehabt, mit schlimmen Kosequenzen.

Was mir allgemein Sorgen bereitet, ist die Tendenz, dass immer mehr verboten wird und die Menschen ansscheinend nicht mehr wissen, was Eigenverantwortung bedeutet. Dass immer auch mal etwas Dummes passieren kann, gehört für mich zum allgemeinen Lebensrisiko. Lieber gehe ich dieses Risiko ein, als in einer Gesellschaft zu leben, in der alles von vorne herein verboten ist, nur damit die Menschen vor sich selbst geschützt werden. Was z.B. das Waffenrecht betrifft, bin ich da sehr liberal eingestellt und bevorzuge das tschechische/schweizer/österreicher Modell. Dass ich damit in Deutschland mehr oder weniger allein dastehe, ist mir völlig bewusst.

Heute bekommen Eltern ja schon meist Schnappatmung, wenn Kinder mit einem Schweizer Sackmesser in der Gegend herumlaufen. Ich beobachte, dass die wenigen Kinder, denen das noch vergönnt ist durchaus verantwortungsbewusst damit umgehen und wissen, dass davon Gefahren ausgehen können, wenn dieses Werkzeug zweckentfremdet wird oder unvorsichtig eingesetzt wird.

Wenn ich mich so reden höre, fühle ich mich übrigens echt alt, dabei bin ich erst 37 
Ich wünsche dem Angler auf jeden Fall gute Genesung und hoffe, dass er keine bleibenden Schäden davon trägt.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Es hat nichts mit Eigenverantwortung zu tun, wenn andere potentiell betroffen sind. Eigenverantwortung ist in den letzten Jahren sowieso zur allergrößten Worthülse geworden und eigentlich meinen die Leute nur damit, lasst mich gefälligst machen, was ich will.
Ich bin froh, dass nicht jeder Jugendliche sich im Katalog eine scharfe Waffe kaufen kann und denke, die Waffengesetze sollten noch viel restriktiver sein.
Du findest den Gedanken toll, als jugendlicher die Möglichkeit gehabt zu haben "eigenverantwortlich" im Garten oder Wald mit kk rum zu ballern. Bin gespannt was du sagen würdest, wenn stattdessen ausversehen das Nachbarskind dein Kind erschießt, weil es ganz "eigenverantwortlich" den Garten als sicheren Schießplatz bewertet hat.
Aber ich hab ja vergessen, Unfälle passieren schon mal und dann gibts zu Hause nen Anschiss und dann ist alles wieder gut... Nicht!


----------



## fischmonger (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit Eigenverantwortung zu tun, wenn andere potentiell betroffen sind. Eigenverantwortung ist in den letzten Jahren sowieso zur allergrößten Worthülse geworden und eigentlich meinen die Leute nur damit, lasst mich gefälligst machen, was ich will.
> Ich bin froh, dass nicht jeder Jugendliche sich im Katalog eine scharfe Waffe kaufen kann und denke, die Waffengesetze sollten noch viel restriktiver sein.
> Du findest den Gedanken toll, als jugendlicher die Möglichkeit gehabt zu haben "eigenverantwortlich" im Garten oder Wald mit kk rum zu ballern. Bin gespannt was du sagen würdest, wenn stattdessen ausversehen das Nachbarskind dein Kind erschießt, weil es ganz "eigenverantwortlich" den Garten als sicheren Schießplatz bewertet hat.
> Aber ich hab ja vergessen, Unfälle passieren schon mal und dann gibts zu Hause nen Anschiss und dann ist alles wieder gut... Nicht!


Du legst mir Dinge in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe. Fakt ist: die Waffengesetze in Deutschland gehören mit zu den restriktivsten Waffengesetzen , die es in demokratischen Staaten weltweit gibt, von Japan und GB mal abgesehen. Dass Sicherheit ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste steht, ist doch überhaupt keine Frage, und muss von klein auf vermittelt werden. Wie erklärst du dir denn, dass es in Tschechien, Österreich und der Schweiz nicht massenhaft Unfälle und Tote mit Schusswaffen gibt, obwohl dort die einschlägigen Gesetze wesentlich liberaler sind? Übrigens war das deutsche Waffenrecht bis zum Ende der Kaiserzeit überaus liberal. Es wurde dann erst etwas in der Weimarer Republik und dann massiv unter den Nationalsozialisten verschärft.

Wo hörst du denn mit dem Verschärfen auf? Man könnte ja auch auf die Idee kommen, das Angeln ganz zu verbieten, weil dazu Messer (im Jargon der Hoplophoben "Waffen") verwendet werden müssen, um einen Fisch waidgerecht zu töten. Wie viele Angler sterben denn jedes Jahr bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbies? Wäre das nicht allein schon Anlass genug, das Angeln zu verbieten, um die Menschen vor sich selbst zu schützen? Das ist nun sehr polemisch, aber ich denke, es wird klar, dass Bevormundung durch vermeintlich wohlmeinende Gesetzgeber nicht mehr so gut ist, wenn es die eigenen Interessengebiete tangiert.

Schau mal nach GB: nach dem Dunblane-Massaker wurde ein sehr restriktives Waffenrecht eingeführt. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass es nun weniger Morde mit Schusswaffen gibt, dafür aber sind die "knife crimes" auf einem Rekordhoch. Wo ist nun der Benefit für die Gesellschaft? Gesetzestreue Jäger und Sportschützen  wurden in diesem Zuge gegängelt und enteignet - ist das etwa gerecht?

Beim Waffenrecht steht Deutschland im internationalen Vergleich der demokratischen Staaten mit seiner restriktiven Politik ziemlich allein da. Ich will nicht die viel (und meist falsch) zitierten "amerikanischen Verhältnisse", aber ich erwarte von einem Staat, dass er ein gewisses Grundvertrauen in seine Bürger hat. Umgekehrt wird das ja genauso erwartet. Aber wie schon erwähnt: diese Einstellung ist in Deutschland nicht mehrheitsfähig. Daher ist das meinerseits auch der letzte Beitrag zu dem Thema, denn erfahrungsgemäß sind die Fronten ohnehin verhärtet.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Ich muss dir gar nichts in den Mund legen. Du hast neidvoll gefeiert, dass Lajos in seiner Jugend mit seinen Freunden irgendwo und ganz offensichtlich nicht auf dem Schießplatz rumgeballert hat. Weiter hast du dir gewünscht, dass sich jeder ohne Reglementierung im Katalog Waffen bestellen können soll. Für die Konsequenzen brauch man nun nicht so viel Phantasie. Da brauch ich auch nicht vergleichend dutzende Länderbeispiele studieren. Wir können im übrigen Tschechien ganz dolle dankbar sein für ihr vorbildliches Verhalten, die damit nachweislich Kriminelle und Terroristen auf einfachste weise mit schweren Waffen und scharfer Munition beliefern. Applaus, Applaus.
Der ganze Quatsch mit was kommt als nächstes ist purer whataboutism. Wenn sich jemand beim Fischabstechen mit seinem eigenen Messer tötet, ist dadurch niemand sonst gefährdet. Wenn ich im Wald spaziere und so ein toller Pfundsbursche mich oder meine Familie abknallt, weil er mal Jagd auf Eichhörnchen machen wollte, ist das was anderes. Da gehört der und weitere Verantwortliche in den Knast und lebenslanges Zugangsverbot zu Waffen verhängt.
Irgendwelche pubertären feuchte Jungensträume gehen mir da sonstwo vorbei.


----------



## fischmonger (13. September 2022)

Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Kommunikationsstil überdenken. Sachlich wirkt das nicht auf mich, eher recht aggressiv und an der Grenze zur Unhöflichkeit. Dir trotzdem noch einen schönen Tag und eine angenehme (Rest-)Arbeitswoche.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Du legst mir Dinge in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe. Fakt ist: die Waffengesetze in Deutschland gehören mit zu den restriktivsten Waffengesetzen , die es in demokratischen Staaten weltweit gibt, von Japan und GB mal abgesehen. Dass Sicherheit ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste steht, ist doch überhaupt keine Frage, und muss von klein auf vermittelt werden. Wie erklärst du dir denn, dass es in Tschechien, Österreich und der Schweiz nicht massenhaft Unfälle und Tote mit Schusswaffen gibt, obwohl dort die einschlägigen Gesetze wesentlich liberaler sind? Übrigens war das deutsche Waffenrecht bis zum Ende der Kaiserzeit überaus liberal. Es wurde dann erst etwas in der Weimarer Republik und dann massiv unter den Nationalsozialisten verschärft.
> 
> Wo hörst du denn mit dem Verschärfen auf? Man könnte ja auch auf die Idee kommen, das Angeln ganz zu verbieten, weil dazu Messer (im Jargon der Hoplophoben "Waffen") verwendet werden müssen, um einen Fisch waidgerecht zu töten. Wie viele Angler sterben denn jedes Jahr bei der Ausübung ihres Hobbies? Wäre das nicht allein schon Anlass genug, das Angeln zu verbieten, um die Menschen vor sich selbst zu schützen? Das ist nun sehr polemisch, aber ich denke, es wird klar, dass Bevormundung durch vermeintlich wohlmeinende Gesetzgeber nicht mehr so gut ist, wenn es die eigenen Interessengebiete tangiert.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

nach dem Krieg wurde das Waffengesetz in Deutschland das erste Mal 1971 verschärft, wegen der Morde etc. der Bader-Meinhof-Bande, welche übrigens nie politisch war sondern ganz einfach eine Mörder- und Räuber-Bande darstellte.
Bis dahin konnte man, ab 18 Jahren, jeden Tag unregistriert ein Gewehr kaufen (wenn man das Geld dazu hatte) und zwar egal ob KK oder Großwildbüchse und ja, passiert ist damals so gut wie nichts, weil eben entsprechend aufgepasst wurde.
Ich hatte es da gut, da ich im Garten da eine Schießbahn von bis zu 80 Metern Länge einrichten konnte. Da wurde mit KK, Pfeil und Bogen und Armbrust geschossen oder manchmal auch, unter Anleitung, mit dem Jagdgewehr meines Onkels, da allerdings nur mit der 222er Remington und mit dieser schoss ich auch, unter der Begleitung meines Onkels natürlich, meinen ersten Rehbock. Heute hätte mein Onkel wahrscheinlich seinen Jagdschein abgeben können, wenn herausgekommen wäre, dass er einen zwölfjährigen im Revier hätte schiessen lassen. Die meisten Jäger in unserer Gegend ließen aber ihre Söhne (oder eben auch Neffen) schon in jungen Jahren da mal zum Schuss kommen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Kommunikationsstil überdenken. Sachlich wirkt das nicht auf mich, eher recht aggressiv und an der Grenze zur Unhöflichkeit. Dir trotzdem noch einen schönen Tag und eine angenehme (Rest-)Arbeitswoche.


Ich bin mit mir und mit meinem Kommunikationsstil im Reinen. Da stand an einer Stelle gegeiert, statt gefeiert, dass war nicht beabsichtigt und ich hab das korrigiert. Die grundlegende Polemik, nicht gegen dich, aber gegen die Sache ist beabsichtigt. Auch wenn das in Schriftform vlt. mal schärfer rüber kommt als beabsichtigt.
Scharfe Schusswaffen gehören nicht unbeaufsichtigt in Kinderhände und auch nicht in die Hände vieler Erwachsener. Ihr romantisiert das hier wunderbar und träumt vom unreglementierten freien Schießübungen als Freizeitspaß. Mag sein, dass euch persönlich da nichts passiert ist, wobei hier ja auch jemand von Diabolo in der HWS sprach...
Aber in der Realität und in der Fläche ist bei Verfügbarkeit von Waffen der Missbrauch und Unfälle vorprogrammiert. Ich möchte mein Kind nicht wegen so einem Scheiß verlieren.
Ich empfinde all diese Aussagen, es passiere nichts, weil ja alle verantwortlich seien und aufpassen als zynisch. Und wenn doch was passiert (komisch, sollte doch gar nichts passieren), dann steht man dafür gerade wie ein Ehrenmann. So sieht sich wohl jeder gerne, in der Realität kommt es am Gericht wohl höchst selten vor, dass sich jemand schuldig bekennt und bereit ist, die volle Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Was im übrigen bei einem Schusswaffenunfall wieder höchst zynisch ist, weil das Opfer meist wenig davon hat.

Und das alles nur, weil man es geil findet, mal ein bisschen auf Schilder etc. zu schießen. Wenn es denn nur das ist. Als ich als Jugendlicher den Angelkurs gemacht hab, erzählte ein älterer Jugendlicher er ginge auf Jagd mit und würde mit KK streunende Katzen schießen...

Dir auch eine schöne Woche, trotzalledem.


----------



## Ladi74 (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Expertise kommst du zu diesem Schluss?


Weil ich den EuP-Schulungsleiter gefragt hab. Ausserdem wird ne "richtige" Leitung schön warm.
Hab beruflich u.a. mit 110kV aufwärts zu tun.



Michael.S schrieb:


> Interessant wird es erst wenn mann eine Oberleitung abreisst , habe ich auf einer Baustelle erlebt , ein großer LKW hatte seine Sandladung abgekippt und war mit ausgefahrener Ladefläche losgefahren , natürlich direkt in die nächste Oberleitung , mus mann mal gesehen haben wie solche Drähte durch die Gegend springen , aber nichts passiert der LKW Fahrer saß ja im _Faradayschen Käfig_ und sonnst waren alle weit genug weg


Da hat der Koll echt Glück gehabt! 
Wenn man hängenbleibt, fangen die Karren oft an zu brennen. Der Fahrer hat dann die Wahl zu verbrennen oder in den Spannungstrichter zu springen.
Gibt da "schöne" Videos.
Ne 110er schaltet nicht automatisch ab! Im Gegensatz zu den 220-380kV Ltg.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Und was sagst du zu dem toten Angler in dem Blinkerbericht?

Ich hab auch noch nen Video gefunden, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie authentisch die Aussage zur fishing line ist:


----------



## Taxidermist (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Als ich als Jugendlicher den Angelkurs gemacht hab, erzählte ein älterer Jugendlicher er ginge auf Jagd mit und würde mit KK streunende Katzen schießen...


Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn die Vernichter der Kleintier und Vogelwelt etwas reduziert werden.
Sollen die Leute ihre "Killer auf Samtpfoten" halt zu Hause halten, dann passiert ihnen sowas auch nicht!

Ansonsten muss ich dir, auch wenn es schwer fällt, mit dem Rest deines Beitrags recht geben.
Ich will mir auch nicht vorstellen, wenn Vorstadt Kids, gestählt durch Ballerspiele am Computer, Zugang zu Waffen hätten.
Zudem hat sich unsere Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahrzehnten zunehmend verroht.
Schlicht gesagt; es laufen einfach zu viele Kaputte und Bekloppte rum!

Jürgen


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, wenn die Vernichter der Kleintier und Vogelwelt etwas reduziert werden.
> Sollen die Leute ihre "Killer auf Samtpfoten" halt zu Hause halten, dann passiert ihnen sowas auch nicht!
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich dir, auch wenn es schwer fällt, mit dem Rest deines Beitrags recht geben.
> ...


Das mit den Katzen ist auch ein Problem, stimmt. Da sind die Besitzer zum Teil leider sehr uneinsichtig. Aber zum Freiwild für Jugendliche ohne Jagdschein dürfen die deswegen auch nicht werden.

Ich glaube aber, dass das mit der Verrohung nicht so neu ist. Die deutsche Geschichte des letzten Jahrhunderts ist nicht gerade von Sanftmut gezeichnet. Und Tierquälerei hat es auch schon früher gegeben. Frösche aufblasen und was nicht noch.

Mag sein, dass es Jugendliche gibt, die mit Waffen und der Verantwortung gut umgehen können, mag sein, dass manche ihre Waffen wirklich sicher und unzugänglich verwahren. Die Regeln gelten aber für alle und da passiert absehbar zu viel Mist.


----------



## thanatos (13. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sollen die Leute ihre "Killer auf Samtpfoten" halt zu Hause halten, dann passiert ihnen sowas auch nicht!


hallöle Jürgen da liegst du nicht ganz richtig Katzen die ein zu Hause haben haben ihr Revier -
natürlich erbeuten sie auch mal eine Eidechse oder einen Vogel es ist eben ihre Natur aber sie streunern nicht im Wald rum um sich zu ernähren - ja es sind Tiere die von verantwortungslosen Leuten angeschafft und dann im 
Stich gelassen wurden - nein so leid es mir tut damit sind sie eindeutig zu Schädlingen geworden und gehören 
genau wie Hunde , Waschbären und Wölfe nicht in unsere Wälder .
ja nu sind wa schon wieder vom Thema weg . 
Ja wir sind nun mal auf Sicherheit bedacht - die kürzesten Messer , die schlappsten Luftgewehre - ergo
es währe doch an der Zeit den gefährlichen Strom abzuschaffen - bei 3V geht mir schon ein Licht auf . 
und keine spitzen Angelhaken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Bis zu 60tsd m2 ist schon nen großer Umkreis.








						Exzellenter Orientierungssinn - Das Revier einer Katze
					

Wie orientieren sich Katzen in der Natur ✅ Größe des Reviers und wie sie nach Hause finden ⏩ Was tun, wenn die Katze nicht nach Hause findet




					www.vtg-tiergesundheit.de
				



Wölfe? Im Ernst?


----------



## Mescalero (13. September 2022)

Klar und Bären natürlich auch nicht. Wäre ja noch schöner. 

Und Wummen sollte es im Laden an der Ecke geben. Damit jeder Gestörte das Viehzeug, das er gerade für zuviel hält, umlegen kann. Siehe YT, wo Leute aus purem Spaß Coyoten oder Hasen abknallen.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zudem hat sich unsere Gesellschaft in den letzten Jahrzehnten zunehmend verroht.
> Schlicht gesagt; es laufen einfach zu viele Kaputte und Bekloppte rum!
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo,

ja, das glaube ich auch. Früher wurde, allgemein betrachtet, ganz einfach verantwortungsvoller gelebt, deshalb klappten da ja auch Dinge, welche heute eben nicht mehr möglich wären.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Ja, früher war alles besser. Was da alles in Deutschland geklappt hat mit den verantwortungsbewussten, disziplinierten und moralisch integren Deutschen, muss heute die ganze Welt im Geschichtsunterricht lernen...


----------



## Mescalero (13. September 2022)

Für uns Raucher vor allem! Überall durfte geraucht werden, herrlich. Billiger war es außerdem und gesünder auch.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Für uns Raucher vor allem! Überall durfte geraucht werden, herrlich. Billiger war es außerdem und gesünder auch.


Das einzige, was die Luft noch gesünder machen könnte, wäre mehr Blei und Pulverdampf.


----------



## Ladi74 (13. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zu dem toten Angler in dem Blinkerbericht?
> 
> Leider kenne ich die Örtlichkeit nicht. Aber, ich hab mir die Gegend mal auf dem Luftbild angeguckt. Er gibt einen Bereich, wo eine 220kV(mindestens) und eine Ortsverbindungsleitung den Kanal kreuzen. Mit ner Stellfischrute oder Stippe "giekelt" man da schnell im Gefahrenbereich der Ortsverbindungsleitung rum.
> Bei ner 110er liegt der min. Abstand des untersten Leiterseils zwischen 2Masten, bei 7m. bis zum Erdboden. Bei 220kV+ ist das natürlich mehr.
> ...


----------



## Ladi74 (13. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Für uns Raucher vor allem! Überall durfte geraucht werden, herrlich. Billiger war es außerdem und gesünder auch.


Naja, einen Vorteil hat die Verbannung der Raucher aus den Innenräumen. In der Raucherecke gibts viele interessante Gesprächspartner.
Ich finde es Klasse so, wie es ist.


----------



## Mescalero (13. September 2022)

Das war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. In Innenräumen finde ich den Qualm auch eher ätzend.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Das war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. In Innenräumen finde ich den Qualm auch eher ätzend.


Wenn ich an den letzten Langstreckenflug denke, als im Flieger auch noch das Rauchen erlaubt war. Ui ui ui. 
Da konnte man die Luft schneiden. 
Aber so war es damals halt.


----------



## fordprefect (13. September 2022)

Ich kenn mich mit den Mastentypen nicht so aus. Das weißt du offensichtlich besser. Überschlag bei 220kv ist an Luft bei normalen Bedingungen ab ca. 2,2m Abstand zu Rechnen. Wenn die mehr als 7m Abstand zum Boden hat und er nicht gerade mit ner Monsterstippe da stand unwahrscheinlich.
Es steht auch explizit dort, dass die Schnur dort dran gekommen ist.
Wie gesagt, das muss kein perfekter Leiter sein, damit es zum Überschlag kommt. Und eine Angelschnur hat typischerweise einen schönen feuchten Schmodderfilm, der einem nicht auffällt. Und wenn es ein mal gefunkt hat, ist durch die Ionisierung der Kanal da. Die Schnur wird dann kurzzeitig auch zum Kohlenstoffdraht, bevor sie verdampft. Ich kenne solche Probleme von Kunststoffisolatoren. Wenn die einmal durchschlagen, kann man die wegschmeissen, weil sich da ne Kohlenstoffader bildet. Nur mit viel Glück ist das nur oberflächlich und kann entfernt werden.


----------



## Flatfischer (13. September 2022)

Um mal aufs Anglerische zurück zu kommen: Wieso angelt jemand in der Eystri-Rangá, einem der bekanntesten Lachsflüsse Islands mit einer 10 Meter langen Rute?

Stippen ist in Island an sich und in einem Lachsfluss erst recht vorsichtig ausgedrückt recht ungewöhnlich. Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt. War wohl eine Zweihandfliegenrute für Fortgeschrittene...

Flatfischer


----------



## Mescalero (13. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den letzten Langstreckenflug denke, als im Flieger auch noch das Rauchen erlaubt war. Ui ui ui.
> Da konnte man die Luft schneiden.
> Aber so war es damals halt.


Rauchen war doch nur hinten   
Fenster aufmachen ist halt nicht so einfach da oben.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rauchen war doch nur hinten
> Fenster aufmachen ist halt nicht so einfach da oben.


Jo. Aber hatte auf dem Flug einen Draht zur Stewardess und stand mit der immer in der Küche. Sie hat mir immer Vodka nachgeschenkt oder wir haben zusammen geraucht. 
Bei der Küche war auch der Durchgang zum Nichtraucher Bereich. 
Die Vorhänge haben den Rauch nicht aufgehalten und dort sah es aus wie im Raucherbereich


----------



## Mescalero (13. September 2022)

Mein bester Kumpel hat Flugangst und wollte mich trotzdem unbedingt in Afrika besuchen. Also musste er fliegen und sah wohl verdammt blass aus. Die Stewardess hat ihn mit ins Cockpit genommen wo er fast den ganzen Flug verbracht hat. Das waren echt andere Zeiten...


----------



## thanatos (14. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den letzten Langstreckenflug denke, als im Flieger auch noch das Rauchen erlaubt war. Ui ui ui.
> Da konnte man die Luft schneiden.
> Aber so war es damals halt.


Seit es nicht mehr so ist verzichte ich aufs fliegen - ist mir eh zu stressig das ganze Theater vor dem Abflug -
aber man sollte es wegen der Klimaschädlichkeit trotzdem tun - bei den heutigen Energiepreisen kann
es gar nicht schnell genug mit der Erwärmung gehen .


----------



## fischmonger (14. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bis dahin konnte man, ab 18 Jahren, jeden Tag unregistriert ein Gewehr kaufen (wenn man das Geld dazu hatte) und zwar egal ob KK oder Großwildbüchse und ja, passiert ist damals so gut wie nichts, weil eben entsprechend aufgepasst wurde.


Interessant. Ich wusste, dass das Gesetz Anfang der 70er verschärft wurde und dass KK bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt frei verkäuflich waren, aber dass bis dahin auch "großkalibrige" Büchsen frei erworben werden durften, war mir nicht bekannt. Wieder was dazugelernt. So in etwa ist es ja in Österreich bis heute auch noch.


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Wenn man die Klimakrise versteht, weiß man, dass die gestiegenen Energiekosten aktuell ein Witz sind gegenüber dem, was an Klimafolgekosten auf uns zu kommt.
Aber das Groß der Ewiggestrigen ist eh so alt, dass sie dies nicht mitbekommen werden. Das heiße Wetter gibt es ja schon, war dann aber auch wieder nicht recht diesen Sommer, weil es sich ohne Wasser so schlecht angeln lässt. Und nun?


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Und nun?



Teure Veränderungen müssen die Leute sich leisten können ohne dafür zu hungern oder ihre Existenz bzw. Haus und Hof zuverlieren(und das weltweit), selbst wenn sie dafür sind.


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Es hilft dabei aber nicht, das Problem schlimmer zu machen.

Wenn wir nicht wollen, dass die Menschen weltweit leiden, müssen wir halt auch unser Verhalten ändern. Wenn der Weizen knapp wird, werden Lebensmittel hier teurer, was unangenehm ist. Aber woanders auf der Welt fehlen sie einfach. Wir sind so reich, dass wir noch über lange Zeit die Folgen durch Geld abmildern können, während andere bereits kapitulieren müssen.

Aber für manche bleibt das Thema halt nur ein Witz.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Wir sind so reich,



Echt? Wer denn?





__





						Staatsverschuldung Deutschland: Wie schlimm ist es wirklich?
					

Deutschlands Schulden - so schlimm ist es wirklich! Aktuelle Zahlen, Entwicklung, Fakten und Konsequenzen. Wer profitiert, wer hat Nachteile?




					www.gold.de
				












						Wie sind die Vermögen in Deutschland verteilt?
					

In fast keinem anderen Land in Europa sind Vermögen so ungleich verteilt wie in Deutschland. In den meisten Statistiken wird das wahre Ausmaß unterschätzt.



					www.boeckler.de
				




Bei den meisten Leuten hierzulande ist inzwischen eher das Geld zu Ende als der Monat.


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Reichtum ist halt ein relativer Begriff, nicht wahr.
Natürlich gibt es in Deutschland Armut und für viele Menschen war es vorher knapp und jetzt wird es noch knapper.
Aber die ärmeren Länder leiden unter den Konsequenzen stärker. Wenn die Nahrungsmittel knapper werden steigen die Marktpreise und die knapperen Ressourcen gehen halt dahin wo es mehr Geld gibt. Da wo es nicht genug Geld gibt kommt halt nichts an.


----------



## Mescalero (14. September 2022)

Professor Tinca 
Ich widerspreche dir nicht gern aber im Vergleich mit anderen und im Sinne des Beitrages weiter oben sind wir sehr wohl reich. 
Woanders ist nicht einfach das Geld am Ende des Monats knapp, da wissen die Leute z.T. nicht ob sie morgen etwas zu essen haben werden. 
Natürlich gibt es auch bei uns (zu) viele, denen es richtig schlecht geht und andere (vergleichsweise wenige), die mehr besitzen als sie je verbrauchen können aber die Relationen sind schon ein bisschen anders.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch bei uns (zu) viele, denen es richtig schlecht geht



Ja und es werden immer mehr.
Auch die muss man mitnehmen wenn man etwas verändern will.
Ist kein Widerspruch sondern das was ich schrieb.

Überzeugt die Milliardäre Verzicht zu üben(dort konzentriert sich das Kapital), nicht die die nichts haben.


----------



## Mescalero (14. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Überzeugt die Milliardäre Verzicht zu üben(dort konzetriert sich das Kapital), nicht die die nichts haben.


Das ist meines Wissens noch nie gelungen. Vielleicht liegt es in der Natur der Krone der Schöpfung, den Hals niemals voll bekommen zu können.


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja und es werden immer mehr.
> Auch die muss man mitnehmen wenn man etwas verändern will.
> Ist kein Widerspruch sondern das was ich schrieb.
> 
> Überzeugt die Milliardäre Verzicht zu üben(dort konzetriert sich das Kapital), nicht die die nichts haben.


Ich widerspreche dir da an sich nicht, bezüglich des Geldes. Das gibt es wirklich Optimierungsbedarf.
Aber bei konkreten Produkten sieht das anders aus. Die hohe Population der Menschheit gepaart mit den schrumpfenden Anbauflächen, den vermehrten Dürren, Überschwemmungen etc. führen dazu, dass die Versorgung schwieriger wird. Auch wenn wir generell noch eher ein Verteilungsproblem haben. An den Produktionskapazitäten ändert mehr Geld aber nur bedingt was. Hunger kann man dann effizienter mit Linsen bekämpfen, als Futtermais und -soja für den Rinderbraten zu produzieren.

Wenn das Wasser knapp und teuer wird, hilft Umverteilung der Kosten auch nicht, sondern Wassersparen. Wir werden notgedrungen, ob arm, ob reich unser Verhalten anpassen müssen.


----------



## Mescalero (14. September 2022)

Eben nicht, leider. Dort wo Geld keine Rolle spielt, wird es noch sehr lange Lösungen für jedes Problem geben, siehe z.B. die blühenden Landschaften in den Wüsten der Emirate. Oder Las Vegas. Wenn dort das Wasser knapper wird, bohrt man halt tiefer oder baut eine Pipeline durch die Wüste.

Möglichkeiten, die im Senegal oder sonstwo in der Sahelzone nicht bestehen. Die Leute brechen dann eher auf ins gelobte Land um sich dann, falls sie es schaffen sollten, Schmarotzertum vorwerfen zu lassen. 

Jetzt sind wir aber wirklich ein bisschen vom Thema abgewichen, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Stimmt schon aber mir fällt gerade ein dass wir völlig vom Thema ab sind.

Wir müssen zurück zu Strom und Hochspannung.


----------



## fordprefect (14. September 2022)

Dafür würde ich gerne noch mal die Meinung von Ladi74 hören. Wir scheinen ja beide Erfahrungen mit Hochspannungen zu haben, aber aus ganz anderen Richtungen.

Ich denke weiterhin, dass Angelschnur in die Nähe einer Hochspannungsleitung zu werfen eine ganz schlechte Idee ist. Ich halte es durchaus für möglich, dass eine nasse und verschmutzte Schnur in Überschlagsnähe von der Größenordnung Meter realistisch ist.

Das wird von dem Blinkerbericht auch gestützt.

Im Zweifelsfall hoffe ich dennoch für jeden, der warum auch immer in die Situation kommt, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## silverfish (14. September 2022)

Also Elektrizität ist. Wenn Du morgens mit Spannung aufstehst,mit Widerstand zur
Arbeit gehst, am Tage nicht mit der Leitung in Berührung kommst, abends nach Hause kommst,an die Dose fasst und Eine gewischt kriegst.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Also Elektrizität ist. Wenn Du morgens mit Spannung aufstehst,mit Widerstand zur
> Arbeit gehst, am Tage nicht mit der Leitung in Berührung kommst, abends nach Hause kommst,an die Dose fasst und Eine gewischt kriegst.


Da war doch noch was mit dem Kurz.... in der Hose, wenn dann richtig.


----------



## silverfish (14. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da war doch noch was mit dem Kurz.... in der Hose, wenn dann richtig.


Nee nee. Kein Fall fürs Boardferkel.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2022)

Kurzschluß ist kein Fall fürs Boardferkel


----------



## thanatos (15. September 2022)

Ja zurück zum Thema - die gute Mono nimmt ja wenn man es glaubt Wasser auf , einige weichen sie ja deshalb 
sogar vor dem Aufspulen ein - damit dürfte sie dann auch Strom leiten können - wer wagt es Rittersmann 
oder Knapp  ( sie über eine "  20 KV -Leitung zu werfen ) ( vielleicht ) zu tauchen in den dunkelen Schlund hinab -
wenn er Pech hat tut er´s .
nein ich habe keine Angst vor Strom - aber einen solchen Versuch überlasse ich gern euch - ich würde 
mich über euren Erfahrungsbericht freuen , dann würde ich mir solche Hot Spots unter diesen Leitungen 
nicht mehr entgehen lassen . Kommt nun nix - können die Mutigen nicht mehr schreiben oder 
es gibt keine Waghälse im Board .


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. September 2022)

Probier doch mal aus, wie hoch der Widerstand einer Monoschnur ist. Vielfachmeßgerät sollte natürlich vorhanden sein. Danach kann die Schnur ja noch mit Spucke oder Wasser oder Salzwasser befeuchtet werden, evtl. auch noch etwas verschmutzen. Danach kann man dann mathematisch die Gefahr eines Stromschlages durch die Schnur ermitteln.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Geil, das waren noch Zeiten, auch wenn ich diese selbst nicht mehr erleben durfte, bei uns war das Maximum in der Kindheit das Luftgewehr mit 7,5 Joule und "Eff im Fünfeck"
> Wäre schon cool, wenn man auch heute noch wie damals das KK im Otto-Katalog bestellen könnte, finde ich zumindest. Nicht, um Dummheiten damit anzustellen, sondern um es für Sport und Freizeit zu nutzen, ohne gleich den ganzen Klimbim mit WBK etc. durchmachen zu müssen. Andere Länder wie die Schweiz sind da beispielsweise viel weiter.
> Im vorliegenden Fall, in dem der Angler getötet wurde würde ich nie sagen "wie blöd kann man sein, sowas würde mir nie passieren" - jeder macht mal was Dummes/Unüberlegtes, selbst hoch intelligente Menschen. Manchmal braucht man dann einfach auch mal Glück, und das hat der Angler in diesem Fall leider nicht gehabt, mit schlimmen Kosequenzen.
> 
> ...


----------



## vonda1909 (15. September 2022)

Für Jäger Schützen  und Angler


----------



## fordprefect (15. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Probier doch mal aus, wie hoch der Widerstand einer Monoschnur ist. Vielfachmeßgerät sollte natürlich vorhanden sein. Danach kann die Schnur ja noch mit Spucke oder Wasser oder Salzwasser befeuchtet werden, evtl. auch noch etwas verschmutzen. Danach kann man dann mathematisch die Gefahr eines Stromschlages durch die Schnur ermitteln.


Das sagt leider nichts aus. Die Physik besteht nicht nur aus linearen Zusammenhängen.

Wer den Vorschlag von thanatos umsetzen möchte, bitte macht es nicht in Dresden. Wir hatten letzten Sommer schon den Zusammenbruch des Stromnetzes wegen nem Luftballon. Das darf gerne woanders ausprobiert werden.


----------



## fischmonger (16. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Es hilft dabei aber nicht, das Problem schlimmer zu machen.
> 
> Wenn wir nicht wollen, dass die Menschen weltweit leiden, müssen wir halt auch unser Verhalten ändern. Wenn der Weizen knapp wird, werden Lebensmittel hier teurer, was unangenehm ist. Aber woanders auf der Welt fehlen sie einfach. Wir sind so reich, dass wir noch über lange Zeit die Folgen durch Geld abmildern können, während andere bereits kapitulieren müssen.
> 
> Aber für manche bleibt das Thema halt nur ein Witz.


Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Steigende Lebensmittelpreise sind bei uns für den Durchschnittsbürger unangenehm. In Regionen der Erde, in denen die Menschen sowieso schon "arm" sind können steigende Lebensmittelpreise ein Todesurteil sein. In der Volkswirtschaftslehre ist ein grundlegender Satz "Armut ist ein relatives Konzept", und das ist auch völlig richtig.
Obwohl es natürlich auch bei uns "arme" Menschen gibt und es m.E. in unserer Gesellschaft zunehmend sozial ungerecht zugeht, haben wir ein soziales Netz, das dafür sorgt, dass wenigstens niemand verhungern muss, weil die existenziellen Grundbedürfnisse (= "Primärbedürfnisse" lt. einem gewissen Herrn Maslow) abgedeckt sind. Und dafür sollten wir dankbar sein - was aber nicht automatisch heißt, dass soziale Ungerechtigkeiten unwidersprochen hingenommen werden müssen.


----------

